# wonder shell



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Has any one used or have a thought on this product ? I am curious as to know since it says that it places many of the natural minerals missing in our water that will aid and help in the fishes health and well being. It seems to be inexpensive enough but i am curious to know of an experience or info to base my purchase on.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it can't be right for all species of fish...better to not waste your money....
a good healthy well rounded diet and regular water changes and proper temps and amount of light will work much better...if you need to alter the water a bit there are better methods...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Magnesium and Calcium are good for many fish (not blackwater) but you can put dolomite in a sack in the filter or put in a cuttlebone, natural shells or add a cichlid salt to the water. And you do need to add minerals to RO water or blend it with tap. 

I generally don't like anything that says "put this in your tank" without a detailed composition list. Ah here is some content, without amounts: 



> ontains Calcium Carbonate/CaCO3+ cations (a VERY important element for proper Osmotic Function in fish as well as Redox Balance, which the latest research shows may be more important to fish health than parameters such as exact pH!); ALL minor, and trace elements in the exact ratio (with the exception of calcium) as found in the ocean, including magnesium sulfate. A few other elements found include: Chloride, Sodium, Sulfate, Potassium, Bicarbonate, Bromide, Borate, Strontium, Fluoride.


It is interesting that it contains sodium thiosulfate . If you are the kind of idiot that occasionally forgets the dechlor, this could be helpful. 

I think the DIY buffer recipe baking soda, sea salt, and epsom salts would be better as this is kind of deficient in Magnesium for rift lake cichlids. 

I don't like that it is marketed for softwater fish like discus and rams while telling you to add almond leave extract (to get the pH back down). Suddenly salting a tank can be bad news.

For moderate water fish, such as betta and danio that are being kept in soft water this thing could be a little helpful, but not more than a real shell encrusted with sea salt. 

I'd rather use something I measure rather than something that dissolves at an unknown rate. And if I use something that dissolves, I can find cheaper solutions (like a bit of crushed coral in the filter)

The medicated one, though. Might be useful if you are leaving town for a week and can't dose your sick fish.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

OK thanks wanted an input from other views and not trying to impatiently purchase anything. I was interested when I read about the minerals that it would possibly provide to the fish. So far my fish seem rather happy and are attempting to breed, now I have the dragon bloods trying to mate now they have claimed the right hand corner and cleared it out fanning the entire area and the male was chasing behind the females both. I was just wondering if anyone here used them and if they were beneficial to the health of the fishes.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I never heard of them before you brought it up. But I do add Calcium, Magnium, Carbonates, Sulfates, and Sea salt to my African tanks. My water here is nearly rainwater. However, when I lived in N. Illinois, I added nothing but dechlor. All of that was already in the water that was pumped out of limestone aquifers. 

It could be that your tank finally cycled because bumping up the hardness (carbonate) and pH to over 7 was what the bacteria needed. 

I won't disparage any product (you can get sued for that). I suspect this thing has its uses though I can't imagine using it in all the situations mentioned on that site. As soon as I read something is good for all situations, I suspect marketing hype.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Wasnt sure if it was fluff or not


----------

